# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Natürlich soviel Kaffee wie ihr Volt ...
Ich werd nicht mehr ... guckst Du

----------

Strom aus Kaffeebohnen zu gewinnen, dagegen kann man doch erst einmal nichts einwenden.   :cool:  
Spaß beiseite. Wenn die wirklich Ökostrom zukünftig beziehen, der teurer ist (und es letztlich kein Werbegag ist) ist doch schon mal was.

----------

*meine maschine liefert keinen strom. gehört mit zu den verbrauchern.
aber dafür liefert sie einen sehr guten kaffee.
mein stolz seit einem jahr*

----------


## Robert

Saeco ist schon was feines, da freue ich mich auch bei jeder Tasse drüber!

----------

Da tust Du dann aber hoffentlich keine Bohnen von Tchibo rein ... wäre Perlen vor die Säue werfen, nur umgekehrt, also Säue vor die Perlen so gesehen   ::

----------

für diese maschine wird nur lavazza espresso verwendet. 
tchibo, jakobs, dalmeyer und andere herkömmliche bohnen, die kannst du alle in dieser maschine vergessen. der kaffee schmeckt wie eine plärre. habe anfangs mein lehrgeld bezahlt und von anderen gelernt. sogar der kaffee von starbucks schmeckt nicht aus dieser maschine. es ist ganz eigenartig.
ich schwöre auf lavazza espresso.
so, habe mir selbst wieder appetit gemacht und werde mir schnell eine tasse zubereiten.

----------

> für diese maschine wird nur lavazza espresso verwendet. 
> [...]


Nun ... probier mal ... eventuell schwenkst Du um ... man haßt ihn oder liebt ihn

----------

ja den kenn ich auch, den hat mir schon mal mein sohn aus dem nahen holland mitgebracht.
ist nicht schlecht. aber ich bin jetzt so auf meinen lavazza eingeschworen.
und in kaffee gehe ich selten kompromisse ein.
was für den einen seine biermarke ist, ist für den anderen sein kaffee.

werde mir im nächsten urlaub in THL eine kaffee-pad-maschine kaufen und die pads von hier mitnehmen. dann gehe ich wenigstens auf nummer sicher.

----------

> [...]
> werde mir im nächsten urlaub in THL eine kaffee-pad-maschine kaufen und die pads von hier mitnehmen. dann gehe ich wenigstens auf nummer sicher.


Lavazza gibt es selbst in Udon (das es Pads von Lavazza gäbe wäre mir nicht bekannt) zusammen mit einer simplen Mühle und einer dieser Druckkannen dürfte das Ergebnis besser sein als mit einer Kaffe-pad-Maschine, der Preis ist etwas gleich, der Zubereitungsaufwand (Mahlen etc.) natürlich höher aber man hat ja Zeit ... etwas zumindest.

----------

nein die espresso-pads bringt mir mein sohn von holland mit. 
die auswahl ist dort wesentlich grösser als hier. 
die pads gibt es nicht mit lavazza-kaffee.

----------


## walter

das war noch eine schöne zeit, als man noch unbelastet und konsumdruckfrei im tschibo für damalige verhältnisse noch guten kaffee kaufen konnte. heute finde ich zwischen all den messgeräten, unterwäsche, fahrradbeleuchtung den kaffee nicht mehr, so dass ich logischerweise auf italienischen kaffee ümsteigen musste. tja, ich kam mal von der ordinären deutschen bohne und dem braven malzkaffee.   ::

----------

> malzkaffee.


 muckefuk lindeskaffee, gibt es den überhaupt noch?

----------

Ja, nimm den

----------

> Ja, nimm den


nein ich meinte den von lindes. alte hasen wissen wen ich meine. die blau-weisse packung.

----------


## Enrico

Zu DDR Zeiten hies das "ImNu". Finde leider kein Bild.

----------


## schiene

hier nen Bild


mehr von diesen ehemaligen DDR Produkten mit den alten Preisen gibts hier.
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=h ... e%26sa%3DN

----------

Hier werden sie geholfen.  :Lächeln:

----------


## Erich

Aber das Zeug hier war die absolute Härte:



Wie hiess es damals so schön? Jakobs ist die Krönung und Kaffee-Mix ist der Gipfel  ::

----------

Ahhh ... so sieht es also aus, das Hansa Pils unter den löslichen Kaffees  ::

----------


## Joseph

Mein verstorbener Großvater (er wäre jetzt 107 jahre alt) hat mir erzählt, dass sie nach dem Krieg in Ermangelung von echtem Kaffee die Wurzeln eines "Unkrauts" namens Wegwarte (ein Unkraut mit blauen Blüten) im Backofen geröstet haben; wenn man die gebräunten Wurzeln dann zermahlte, hatte man ein Pulver für den Muckefuck... 

Übrigens kommt Muckefuck aus dem Französischen (=mocca faux oder falscher Mokka). 

Joseph

----------

hier die geschichte des muckefuck:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kornkaffee

----------


## Erich

"DDR und Kaffee" war ja ein Kapitel für sich (kam neulich bei N24 ne nette Reportage drüber).

Dieser Mixkaffee war ne typische DDR-Erfindung (da soll auch etwas "richtiger" Kaffee drin gewesen sein), ansonsten diverse Zuschlagstoffe, u.a. Erbsen - die haben dann in den Kaffees die Filter in den druckbetrieben Kaffeemaschinen verstopft und diese letztlich zerlegt. Privatverbraucher haben den i.d.R. nur einmal und nie wieder gekauft.

Die DDR hat übrigens in Vietnam den Kaffeeanbau ins Leben gerufen um Devisen zu sparen - waren ja seinerzeit sozialistische "Bruderländer".

----------


## Hua Hin

> Die DDR hat übrigens in Vietnam den Kaffeeanbau ins Leben gerufen um Devisen zu sparen - waren ja seinerzeit sozialistische "Bruderländer".


...und Erich, ist der Kaffee auch angekommen?

----------


## Erich

> Die DDR hat übrigens in Vietnam den Kaffeeanbau ins Leben gerufen um Devisen zu sparen - waren ja seinerzeit sozialistische "Bruderländer".
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...und Erich, ist der Kaffee auch angekommen?


Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, hatte sich das mit dem Ende der DDR überschnitten  ::  

Heute kommt aber noch jede Menge Kaffee aus Vietnam im Reisegepäck hier an - neulich in einer Reportage über den Zoll am Frankfurter Flughafen gesehen  :: 

Die Geschichte ist ganz interessant, einfach mal nachlesen:

http://www.mdr.de/barbarossa/3997134.html

----------


## Samuianer

Ich sage ILLY Caffe! 

http://www.illy.com/wps/wcm/connect/IT/illy/

DER Klassiker unter guten Espresso Kaffees!

Ist Geschmackssache, der Eine Lavazza, der Andere Segafreddo, Nannini (exklusiv), Carroux..Mokambo, 

Pads und Kapseln sind nicht nur Ar..teuer sondern auch ein kulinarisches Verbrechen, von der Umwelt mal ganz abgesehen!

Bohnen, frisch im richtigen Koernungsgrad gemahlen, frisch mit dem richtigen Druck und der richtigen Temperatur gebrueht sind und bleiben unuebertroffen!

Bin uebrigens auch mit "Bluemchen-Kaffee, (weil die blauen Tupfer auf der weissen Schachtel wie Bluemchen aussahen)  a la Dr.Kneipp aufgewachsen, spaeter gab es dann hier und da schon mal halb und halb...   ::  

Spaeter zog dann auch Caro-Kaffee auf den heimischen Tisch... und ich mich zurueck und wurde zum enthusiastischen Teetrinker, ebenfalls NUR aus der Tuete, keine Beutel und frisch gebrueht, vom Ostfriesen mit Kluntje und Woelckche Room ueber Darjeeling High Grown First Flush, hin zum Sencha Makoto, was fuer Genuesse guter Tee zu bieten hat, sagenhaft!

Seit Langen wieder ueberzeugter Kaffeegeniesser, zu jeder Gelegenheit die entsprechende Zubereitung, Espresso, Cappuccino, Americano, Latte, Macchiato !

Kaffees die fuer den Filtergebrauch bestimmt sind, eigenen sich schon von der Bohne und Roestung her nicht fuer Espresso Maschinen!

Ausserdem enthalten Tropf-Filter-Kaffees bedeutend mehr Kaffein als Espresso-Caffe's, weil  Kaffein wasserloeslich ist und jeh laenger das Mahlgut heiss Wasser ausgesetzt ist, je mher Kaffein loest sich, so auch unerwuenschte Bitterstoffe!

Auch gut kommt der griechische Mokka oder der tuerkische, arabisch mit etwas Cardamon und oder Zimt...Muskat...lecker.

Am ungoilsten sind die Kaffees von den Waermeplatten a la McDoof... wen die da schon mal 'ne Stunde gestanden haben....   ::

----------


## Robert

> Am ungoilsten sind die Kaffees von den Waermeplatten a la McDoof... wen die da schon mal 'ne Stunde gestanden haben....


Das haben die beiden großen hier in DE schon kapiert, das man so Kaffee nicht mehr verkaufen kann.
man bekommt selbst normalen Kaffee dort inzwischen in einzelportionen frisch zubereitet.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Und nen McCafe gibt es auch!

----------

Bei Phommels steht übrigens auch so nen Vollautomat mit so Bohnenmahldingens.

----------


## Daniel Sun

War das ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl?
Soll ich Bohnen mitbringen?

----------

die pötte mit der abgestandenen plärre findest du höchstens noch an raststätten, oder in billigen werkskantinen. bei den amis war oder ist es so üblich. je länger der kaffe auf der heizplatte steht, desto galliger wird er.

----------


## Daniel Sun

> die pötte mit der abgestandenen plärre findest du höchstens noch an raststätten, oder in billigen werkskantinen. bei den amis war oder ist es so üblich. je länger der kaffe auf der heizplatte steht, desto galliger wird er.


Was heißt galliger?
Wird er umso beliebter?

----------

> Was heißt galliger?
> Wird er umso beliebter?


er schmeckt nur noch nach galle und schmeckt dann überhaupt nicht mehr.

----------

> War das ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl?
> Soll ich Bohnen mitbringen?



Nein, nein.

War blos ein Hinweis, dass es nicht unbedingt Verzicht heissen muss, wenn man nicht auf Samui lebt.   ::

----------


## Samuianer

> Und nen McCafe gibt es auch!


  ::  

Noch nie jehoert, heisst dat nich McAfee?

Dat liebe ich an Foren Mensch lernt imme wieder was dazu!   ::

----------

heisst wirklich "McCafe" gibt es seit ca. einem jahr hier in deutschland

----------


## Samuianer

Na denn...Wenn ich an die schnuckligen, aeusserst gemuetlichen Cafes so denke.... Was die "Multis" uns Jetzt so Alles aufdruecken...

----------

> das war noch eine schöne zeit, als man noch unbelastet und konsumdruckfrei im tschibo für damalige verhältnisse noch guten kaffee kaufen konnte. heute finde ich zwischen all den messgeräten, unterwäsche, fahrradbeleuchtung den kaffee nicht mehr, so dass ich logischerweise auf italienischen kaffee ümsteigen musste. tja, ich kam mal von der ordinären deutschen bohne und dem braven malzkaffee.


Wenn du mit soetwas Probleme hast solltest du überlegen, ob du dir das Einkaufen überhaupt noch zumuten solltest. Im Gegenteil ist es heute viel einfacher geworden Kaffee von Tchibo zu kaufen, da die in fast jedem Supermarkt einen Aufsteller haben.

----------

